# Buyer's Remorse



## agoukass (Dec 1, 2008)

So, I bough a few huge boxed set a few days ago. I was excited when it came, I tore open the shrink wrap, and started listening. As of right now, I've listened to roughly a third of the discs and I am disappointed. Even though the performer is one of the great pianists of our time, I don't feel any connection with him or his style of playing. Even in pieces that I know and love, I still feel downright cold. 

I don't usually have this problem. Whenever I buy something, I usually know what I'm getting myself into. I've listened to enough recordings and artists that I can discriminate between what I like and what I don't like. Yes, some artists are harder nuts to crack than others. Yes, sometimes, it takes one recording and then I'll plough through everything else. However, that hasn't happened here. 

And that brings me to my topic. Buyer's remorse. Oh boy, am I feeling the remorse right now. I paid good money for this thing only to be disappointed.

Has this happened to any of you? And what, if anything, did you do? Return the item? Kept it around for the future? Shoved it into a closet and never looked at it again?


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

It has happened to many of us. I just went through it buying a lower priced release of an opera based on Amazon reviewers talking about what great sound quality only to find the sound quality is poor. Oh well, win some lose some. Unless you are short on spare change, it is not the worst thing to happen. Generally I like to limit my expenditure amount if taking a chance on something. But if I know I want it and it is hard to find, I may pay a premium, such as the $27 shipped I just paid for a used copy of the Paisiello's Nina conducted by Muti.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

agoukass said:


> So, I bough a few huge boxed set a few days ago. I was excited when it came, I tore open the shrink wrap, and started listening. As of right now, I've listened to roughly a third of the discs and I am disappointed. Even though the performer is one of the great pianists of our time, I don't feel any connection with him or his style of playing. Even in pieces that I know and love, I still feel downright cold.


Don't want to start a fight in the community forum, but I have to ask: who's the pianist?


----------



## agoukass (Dec 1, 2008)

The only thing that I will say about the pianist is that he's Russian. That's it.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

agoukass said:


> Has this happened to any of you? And what, if anything, did you do? Return the item? Kept it around for the future? Shoved it into a closet and never looked at it again?


This is not exactly the same as what you mention, but I tend to avoid conductor-focused boxsets that have a variety of works from different composers. I find that I would end up buying a lot of classical works that I don't particularly enjoy if I buy those. Instead, I look for composer-focused boxsets which may all be done by a single conductor who I enjoy. I get more enjoyment out of those boxsets.


----------



## agoukass (Dec 1, 2008)

After this experience, Klassik, I'm going to start focusing on composers and start filling in my library that way. For the longest time, I was working on my library from the performer angle and buying up sets of every pianist I could think of. Now, though, I think that I'll focus more on repertoire. After all, how many recordings of a Chopin etude do I really need?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

The only remorse I have is this set:


Not because the playing but there are ridiculous short CD'S in the box, they could have done a better job.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Pugg said:


> The only remorse I have is this set:
> 
> 
> Not because the playing but there are ridiculous short CD'S in the box, they could have done a better job.


Because it is packaged as original album covers from the vinyl days, they will most all be short. What was the maximum time for a vinyl LP? Google search says about 25 minutes per side, so 50 minutes, leaving 30 minutes of empty space on each CD. but surely it is a nice set from the perspective of enjoying the original album covers, and great music too.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Rarely, I can't recall any. I'm usually quite careful with what recordings I pay money for to listen/acquire.


----------



## agoukass (Dec 1, 2008)

ArtMusic said:


> Rarely, I can't recall any. I'm usually quite careful with what recordings I pay money for to listen/acquire.


I would say that I am the same. I've been listening for such a long time that I know what I like and what I don't, but this was a on time fluke.


----------

